# My 2019 Idaho Archery bull hunt



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive just returned from my Idaho Archery elk hunt. Attached are some images and video of the adventure. I was hunting at 8,000 feet in South East Idaho.





































































































The video.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats, I'm hoping to elk hunt in Idaho next year.


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Ive just returned from my Idaho Archery elk hunt. Attached are some images and video of the adventure. I was hunting at 8,000 feet in South East Idaho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on what looks to have been a great trip.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

What a giant! What’s the story?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful bull!! Which outfitter did you hunt with?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Outstanding! Congrats on a stud archery bull!


----------



## bowhunter1313 (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice bull congrats.....i leave in 11 days to colorado ...my cousin and I will be doing 7 days in back country for archery elk....getting excited


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

GREAT job!! Loved the video. I leave in 5 days for 2 weeks in Montana, 1st elk hunt and I can not wait.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Awesome Bull! Was this a Public or Private Land Hunt? Did you go DIY or with an outfitter?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on a fantastic trophy.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice shot,BEAUTIFUL BULL!


----------



## hbibicoffvii (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, congrats on one hell of a bull. I'll be taking my first Elk trip next fall in Wyoming, once I have enough points.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

My decal maker has made my Idaho elk window cling for the hunt truck and Im whitening the the elk euro mount. No animals were harmed during the Wisconsin bow opener last weekend.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well done Rancid!
I just returned on Sunday 9/15 from an eastern Idahoi elk hunt, my 6th. No animals, except a blue grouse, were harmed unfortunately.
Were you hunting the Island Park unit, Driggs, Tex Creek? That country is not as steep as we hunted.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow...congrats!


----------

